# UserId auslesen und in Variable setzen



## luckylerch (15. Dezember 2004)

Hallo, 
 habe folgendes Problem. Ich möchte die User ID eines Benutzers, mittels batch -Datei, auslesen und in eine Variable setzen, mit der ich dann weiter arbeiten kann. Ich möchte dann bei jeder Neuanmeldung eines Users auf einem Terminalserver einen Registryeintrag löschen, was nur über die UserID geht.
  Danke schon mal.


----------



## torsch2711 (17. Dezember 2004)

Was verstehst du unter der User ID? 

Den Username bekommst du in der DOS-Box mitgeliefert. Einfach SET aufrufen und die Umgebungsvariable nehmen.

Etwas mehr Infos über den benutzer bekommst du mit dem Befehl: net user <username>


Hoffe das hilft dir weiter.


Grüsse

Torsten


----------



## luckylerch (20. Dezember 2004)

Hallo,

 Vielen Dank schon mal. Ich möchte auf einem Terminalserver
 bei jeder Neuanmeldung einen Eintrag aus der Registry
 löschen. Und zwar den Eintrag, welcher alle Einträge unter
 "Start/ausführen" auflistet. Manche Befehle,die ich als
 admin vor Ort mit dem Userkonto eingebe, sollen dann nicht
 mehr vorhanden sein. Diese Einträe stehen in der Regisrty
 unter der UserID. Ich weiß auch wo, aber ich brauche halt in
 meinem Script eine Varible;z.B. UserID. Die UserID habe ich
 auch schon augelesen und in eine Textdatei geschrieben . Nur
 eine Variable mit dem Wert zu bestücken, ist mir noch nicht
 gelungen. Hast Du da vielleicht einen Tip. 
 Danke
 Stefan


----------

